# [Solved] DVD problem

## milomak

When I insert a CD/DVD into my laptop drive, KDE picks it and I can mount it. A browser opens where I can see the files on /dev/sr0.

However when I run k9copy and try to read the disk I get

```

Can't open disc /dev/sr0
```

When I load xine, and click the DVD button I get

```

The source can't be read.

There is no input plugin available to handle 'dvd:/'.

Maybe MRL syntax is wrong or file/stream source doesn't exist.
```

When I try to open the DVD using Mplayer, I get

```

No stream found to handle url dvd://1
```

dvd::rip shows

```

Job 'Read TOC (lsdvd)' failed with error message:

Error reading table of contents. Please check your DVD device settings in the Preferences and don't forget to put a DVD in the drive.
```

emerge --info

```

root ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_Duo_CPU_T2600_@_2.16GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 21 Jan 2009 15:35:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.mirror.ac.za ftp://ftp.is.co.za/linux/distributions/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_GB en_ZA"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl alsa arts bash-completion berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread encode esd evo ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gcj gdbm gimp gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jack java6 javascript jpeg kde kdeprefix lame libdvdcss libdvdcss2 libnotify matroska midi mime mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcmia pcre pdf perl png pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt4 readline reflection session spell spl ssl symlink sysfs syslog tcpd truetype unicode vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xine xorg xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_GB en_ZA" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint i810 intel mach64 mga neomagic nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

lshal | grep DVD

```

  scsi.model = 'DVDRAM GSA-T40N'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_T40N'

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_T40N'  (string)

  info.product = 'DVDRAM GSA-T40N'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_T40N'  (string)

  storage.model = 'DVDRAM GSA-T40N'  (string)

  block.storage_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_T40N'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_model_DVDRAM_GSA_T40N'  (string)
```

lshal | grep dvd

```

  storage.cdrom.dvd = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrdl = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdplusrwdl = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdr = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdram = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.dvdrw = true  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvd = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdr = false  (bool)

  storage.cdrom.hddvdrw = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.is_videodvd = false  (bool)

  volume.disc.type = 'dvd_plus_r'  (string)
```

lshal | grep sr0

```

  block.device = '/dev/sr0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sr0'  (string)

  block.device = '/dev/sr0'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host4/target4:0:0/4:0:0:0/block/sr0/fakevolume'  (string)

```

Last edited by milomak on Sun Jan 25, 2009 7:15 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

Are you in the cdrom group ?

run groups in a console to check.

All your failing operations need raw device access, mounting and reading the filesystem does not.

----------

## milomak

already a member of cdrw and cdrom groups

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Can you copy the contents of a disk from the optical drive to the hard drive? If yes, then post the your .config file, the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo as well as your etc/fstab file, and I'll take a look.  If no, try to boot using the drive in question and a boot CD. Does the system boot from the CD? If no, then it's time for a new drive. If yes, keep those files coming.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

What are the permissions, owner and group on /dev/sr0 and its associated /dev/sgX ?

/dev/sr0 is the block device and /dev/sgX is the controlling character device.

```
brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11,  0 Jan 22 19:41 /dev/sr0

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11,  1 Jan 22 19:41 /dev/sr1

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21,  3 Jan 22 19:41 /dev/sg3

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21,  4 Jan 22 19:41 /dev/sg4
```

not that the node numbers are not related to each other.

----------

## milomak

The drive works. 

```

gentoo ~ $ cp -v /media/K3b\ data\ project/VIDEO_TS.BUP ~

`/media/K3b data project/VIDEO_TS.BUP' -> `/home/gentoo/VIDEO_TS.BUP'

gentoo ~ $ ls /home/gentoo/VIDEO_TS.BUP

/home/gentoo/VIDEO_TS.BUP

```

lspci -n

```

root ~ # lspci -n

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c5 (rev 01)

02:06.0 0607: 1524:1410 (rev 01)

02:08.0 0200: 8086:1068 (rev 01)

10:00.0 0280: 8086:4222 (rev 02)
```

cat /proc/cpuinfo

```

root ~ # cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2600  @ 2.16GHz

stepping        : 12

cpu MHz         : 2161.230

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon bts pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 4322.46

clflush size    : 64

power management:

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 14

model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2600  @ 2.16GHz

stepping        : 12

cpu MHz         : 2161.230

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 10

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx constant_tsc arch_perfmon bts pni monitor vmx est tm2 xtpr

bogomips        : 4322.33

clflush size    : 64

power management:

```

/etc/fstab

```

/dev/sda10              /boot           ext3            noatime         1 2

/dev/sda7               /               reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               none            swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/sr0               /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,user,exec  0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

/dev/sda6               /home           reiserfs        user,exec,rw            0 0

/dev/sda8               /data           reiserfs        user,exec,rw            0 0
```

The .config file is too long to fit. Below is the DVD drive working

```

gentoo ~ $ mplayer /media/K3b\ data\ project/DSM\ 201.avi

MPlayer dev-SVN-r28058-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) Duo CPU      T2600  @ 2.16GHz (Family: 6, Model: 14, Stepping: 12)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Playing /media/K3b data project/DSM 201.avi.

AVI file format detected.

[aviheader] Video stream found, -vid 0

[aviheader] Audio stream found, -aid 1

VIDEO:  [XVID]  624x352  24bpp  23.976 fps  1025.3 kbps (125.2 kbyte/s)

Clip info:

 Software: transcode-1.0.5rc4

==========================================================================

Opening video decoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Selected video codec: [ffodivx] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-4)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Opening audio decoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

AUDIO: 48000 Hz, 2 ch, s16le, 128.0 kbit/8.33% (ratio: 16000->192000)

Selected audio codec: [mp3] afm: mp3lib (mp3lib MPEG layer-2, layer-3)

==========================================================================

AO: [alsa] 48000Hz 2ch s16le (2 bytes per sample)

Starting playback...

VDec: vo config request - 624 x 352 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)

VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)

Movie-Aspect is 1.77:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.

VO: [xv] 624x352 => 624x352 Planar YV12

A:   3.8 V:   3.8 A-V: -0.002 ct:  0.001  91/ 91  7%  0%  1.1% 1 0

Exiting... (Quit)

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

I don't doubt the drive works. you have shown it working for file system operations mediated by the kernel by not for operations that need raw device access. Raw device access requires the user to have read/write access to /dev/sg.. as well as /dev/sr0. 

There was a time when the /dev/sg node was root disk, which is wrong. It needs to be root cdrom.

To prove its permissions chmod 777 the /dev/sg node.  you can put it back after the test. 

In your /etc/fstab 

```
#/dev/sr0               /mnt/cdrom      auto            auto,user,exec  0 0
```

you should have  

```
/dev/sr0               /mnt/cdrom       iso9660,udf          noauto,user,exec  0 0 
```

 The exec option allows random users to run arbitrary programs from the DVD, which makes it a security risk but I suppose you know that.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

milomak,

Use http://pastebin.com/ to upload your .config. I use it all the time.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## milomak

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> milomak,
> 
> I don't doubt the drive works. you have shown it working for file system operations mediated by the kernel by not for operations that need raw device access. Raw device access requires the user to have read/write access to /dev/sg.. as well as /dev/sr0. 
> 
> There was a time when the /dev/sg node was root disk, which is wrong. It needs to be root cdrom.
> ...

 

does Gentoo force me to have an entry in /etc/fstab? I am pretty sure that in Fedora and Debian I didn't have to do this. Hence why the /dev/sr0 line in fstab is commented out.

.config file. The one that is in /etc/kernels for the current kernel

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

Nope, you are not forced to have a /etc/fstab entry for your DVD, but if you do, thats what it should be.

Its not related to your troubles.

What is the owner, group and permissions on your /dev/sg*

----------

## beandog

What is /dev/dvd symlinked to?

Do you have UDF support in your kernel?

----------

## milomak

ls -la /dev/sg*

```

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 0 Jan 23  2009 /dev/sg0

crw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 21, 1 Jan 23  2009 /dev/sg1

crw-r----- 1 root disk  21, 2 Jan 23  2009 /dev/sg2
```

ls -la /dev/dvd

```

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 3 Jan 23  2009 /dev/dvd -> sr0
```

ls -la /dev/sr0

```

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Jan 23  2009 /dev/sr0
```

cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 | grep UDF

```

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

```
emerge wgwtpaste
```

 then do 

```
wgetpaste /usr/src/linux/.config
```

Post the URL you get back, that puts your kernel config on the web.

Also post your lspci output, the two together will allow us to check your kernel setup against your hardware.

----------

## beandog

 *milomak wrote:*   

> already a member of cdrw and cdrom groups

 

I don't suppose there's any difference if you run them as root, is there?

----------

## milomak

When I try to run xine as root

```

root ~ # xine

This is xine (X11 gui) - a free video player v0.99.5.

(c) 2000-2007 The xine Team.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.

libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.IFO failed

libdvdnav:DVDOpenFileUDF:UDFFindFile /VIDEO_TS/VIDEO_TS.BUP failed

libdvdread: Can't open file VIDEO_TS.IFO.
```

equery list libdvd

```

[ Searching for package 'libdvd' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdcss-1.2.9-r1 (1.2)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdnav-0.1.10 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdplay-1.0.1 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-libs/libdvdread-0.9.7 (0)
```

----------

## milomak

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> milomak,
> 
> ```
> emerge wgwtpaste
> ```
> ...

 

config file

lspci

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)

02:06.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB1410 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82562ET/EZ/GT/GZ - PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller Mobile (rev 01)

10:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post lspci -n. Your .config is rather voluminous, and unnecessarily so. It needs some help.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## milomak

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Please post lspci -n. Your .config is rather voluminous, and unnecessarily so. It needs some help.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

You are right about the kernel. It is one of my TODOs once the basics have been sorted like the issue in this thread.

lspci -n

```

00:00.0 0600: 8086:27ac (rev 03)

00:02.0 0300: 8086:27ae (rev 03)

00:02.1 0380: 8086:27a6 (rev 03)

00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 01)

00:1c.0 0604: 8086:27d0 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 0604: 8086:27d2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 0c03: 8086:27c8 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 0c03: 8086:27cc (rev 01)

00:1e.0 0604: 8086:2448 (rev e1)

00:1f.0 0601: 8086:27b9 (rev 01)

00:1f.1 0101: 8086:27df (rev 01)

00:1f.2 0106: 8086:27c5 (rev 01)

02:06.0 0607: 1524:1410 (rev 01)

02:08.0 0200: 8086:1068 (rev 01)

10:00.0 0280: 8086:4222 (rev 02)
```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

You need to set your kernel like this

Your kernel config is suboptimal in lots of other ways too. e.g.  

```
CONFIG_M586=y
```

means its built for a P1

```
CONFIG_NR_CPUS=32
```

means its built to manage a 32 CPU system. Those are just a few examples.

You may well have DVD issues as you have the drivers under the IDE kernel branch and the SATA kernel branch both built.

If they both load, you have two drivers trying to control the same piece of hardware and thats always a verybadthing.

I'm sure pappy will sort out your kernel but the way to learn is to start with the kernel default settings (it looks like you started with genkernel) and go through *every* option, reading the help as you go and apply 4 rules of thumb.

1. if you need an option to boot, set it to *

2. if you need an option after boot, set it to M

3. if you might need it later set it to M

4. if you don't understand an option, leave it alone or follow the advice in the help

If you have Xorg, try make xconfig or make gconfig, they are much easier to get along with when you know you will need to read lots of help options.

----------

## milomak

if I use make xconfig, is the dot equal to *, and the tick equal to M?

But yeah that config file is from genkernel and SystemRescueCD

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

The other way round, tick is built in and dot is module.

You can turn on the kernel symbols and values, so you won't get confused

----------

## milomak

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Your kernel config is suboptimal in lots of other ways too. e.g.  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Does this mean it can handle 32 CPUs or is 32-bit? If 32-bit, it is correct.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

That means it can handle 32 CPUS/cores

If you only have a single CPU/core, you should turn SMP off and save some space and compile time.

----------

## milomak

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You may well have DVD issues as you have the drivers under the IDE kernel branch and the SATA kernel branch both built.
> 
> If they both load, you have two drivers trying to control the same piece of hardware and thats always a verybadthing.

 

I forgot to ask abou what might be the most relevant part - how do I find out what driver my CD/DVD-ROM/RAM uses? Are there any SATA drives? And what modules would I need to run?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

Your kernel is setup with both the SCSI/SATA drivers and the IDE/PATA drivers - both are correct.

You need to disable one set. I suggest you disable the IDE/PATA drivers by turning off  

```
< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support  --->
```

then remaking your kernel.

If you turned off SMP as a result of earlier comments, you must start your kernel build with 

```
make clean
```

as everything must be rebuilt.

----------

## milomak

Can I ask you tell me which of these I should change (I am thinking that all ATA/SATA related options are here?). I am assuming that as this is a config file, directly editing it has the same effect as running make {oldconfig;menuconfig;xconfig} and loading the running config file.

```

root ~ # cat /etc/kernels/kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 | grep ATA

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_ATALK=m

CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH=m

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

CONFIG_ATA=m

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=m

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=m

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=m

CONFIG_SATA_MV=m

CONFIG_SATA_NV=m

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=m

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=m

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=m

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=m

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=m

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=m

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=m

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=m

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=m

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=m

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5520=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5530=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5535=m

CONFIG_PATA_CS5536=m

CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS=m

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=m

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=m

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ISAPNP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=m

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=m

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=m

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=m

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=m

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=m

CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32=m

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=m

CONFIG_PATA_NS87415=m

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=m

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=m

CONFIG_PATA_QDI=m

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=m

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=m

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=m

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=m

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND_VLB is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=m

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG_DATA=y

CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

You must never directly edit the .config file. Some options in menuconfig change 3 or 4 flags in the .config file.

If you edit .config by hand and get it wrong, you end up with an illegal .config that produces a difficult to diagnose faulty kernel.

If you have ever edited yur .config by hand, throw it away and start again. I don't know of any way to recover it.

You need the kernel settings [url=]https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4570091.html#4570091]here[/url]

----------

## pappy_mcfae

milomak,

I have taken a look at your .config, and I decided it was best to start with one of my seeds and add your devices.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory  .

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## milomak

I compiled the kernel using genkernel. I saved your config as ~/config.txt

# cd /etc/kernels

# cp kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8.backup

# cp /home/gentoo/config.txt kernel-config-x86-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# genkernel --xconfig all

And it compiled.

/var/log/dmesg

----------

## pappy_mcfae

And according to your /var/log/dmesg, the optical drive has been detected and set up. Does it work?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## milomak

This has me stumped. Even as root it still says this when I try to use kaeffeine

```

DVD Drive...

Can't check DMA mode. Permission denied or no such device: "/dev/dvd".
```

Might it be a libdvdread/nav/css issue?

EDIT: I've had the one DVD in my drive throughout this process. So I figured let me actually try another DVD. And it worked. 

Now that I think about it, the DVD I was trying to use was ripped to my hard drive and I burnt to another DVD. But I now suspect that I created a data disk rather than creating a movie DVD when I used k3b. So it seems to have been a case of foolishness on my part.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

milomak,

Not to worry, its a lesson for us all.

----------

